# Urgent Help Advice Needed please!. Over dilution of Menopur dose



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi

I wonder if I can could get some advice please.

Normally we are on gonal f which is very easy to administer. However on this cycle we have been given menopur which you have to mix yourself. We weren't given clear instructions from the clinic on how to administer. I'm on 225 which is three bottles of powder drugs and we mixed it with three sachets of saline.

We did it in a hurry due to time restraints then later in the day watched a video that said regardless of the dose you should only use one sachet of saline so now we are worried that we have completely diluted my dosage for today. We are kicking ourselves for not watching the video sooner.

Does anyone know if by diluting it we have essentially neutralised the dosage. Our clinic is closed and there isn't an emergency number!... any help please?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey

I believe you've only taken 75iu if you diluted each powder with a separate water, so no, you've definitely not taken the 225 dose. It is definitely only one water per dose, regardless of how many powders you're using. 

It's not the end of the world, my very first cycle I did the exact same thing. Try emailing or leaving a voicemail for your clinic if you can, most have someone on hand for things just like this - you're not the first nor the last to make this mistake


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure my clinic said it was 2 powders per one water, but even if you had one powder to one water you were still getting the same dose because the water didn't dilute it, it was just a carrier agent xxx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

You have had the total intended dose it will just have been a relatively large volume to have injected subcutaneous.  I've put 6 menopur to one dose of water before now because regardless of number of vials of menopur  I was advised only one water because otherwise total volume with 6 water vials  is hard to inject subcutaneous. 
Think of it like making up fruit squash - you can have 10ml of concentrate squash and you can put it in any volume of water you want.  In the end regardless of the total end volume you still only get 10ml of concentrate when you drink the final glass. 
TCCx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks ladies

That will explain why it was much more painful injecting in then normal...Way too much liquid..


----------

